# Cockatiel makes a tv appearance



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Kinda random but Netflix has been pumping out original shows for awhile and just dropped Bojack Horseman on the world within the past few weeks. If you like more adult-based cartoon shows in the same vein as Futurama, American Dad, Family Guy etc, you'll probably love it. Pretty crude humor overall but funny.

Basically, its got an interesting blend of human/animal characters and watching an episode earlier, I saw a familiar face in the background! I was actually surprised, that someone suggested a cockatiel and that it actually made it on the show. Isn't exactly a universally known species to non-bird people.

Just a random little thing but wanted to share what I found


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha that's awesome! Gotta check it out.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Ahahah look at that ! What a find ! I am surprised, i told a work colleague I had a cockatiel.. cue blank stare.. okay "little parrot" haha.


----------

